# Alternatives for DYNDNS



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've used dyndns.com for many years. Over the past 6 months, their service has bombed the client twice. I've got PCs on dynamic IPs. They are locked down and difficult (but not impossible) to upgrade. Each time they bomb their client, they want me to update their client, which requires me to uninstall the old one. WIth over 60 locations, this is too much work for me to deal with more than once.

So...is there anything else out there that will remotely show me the remote PCs IP addresses?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You could install LogMeIn on them. Log in and check the IP, then do your thing.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Or perhaps something here http://www.no-ip.com/


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

no-ip is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks MG!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad it worked for you! :righton:


----------

